# Storage



## gchill (Dec 5, 2005)

need some kind of plan for large wine rack had no idea we would have so many bottles of wine when we started this addtive adventure.


Would be greatly beholdin to any body who can help. 


thanks in advance.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 5, 2005)

No plans here, but wine cellars that will make you drool...Great ideas.

http://www.stratsplace.com/cellaralbum.html


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 5, 2005)

If you have a Sam's Club membership, we bought ours on line.








This is 2 of them hooked together. We think they're well worth the money. Some assembly required.


----------



## jcnoren (Dec 5, 2005)

Not sure what you are looking for in a winerack.





If it is PVC wine rack you are lookin to make then try http://wineintro.com/products/racks/pvcrack/winerack.html


JC


----------



## jcnoren (Dec 5, 2005)

If it is a wood wine rack that you want then try


 [url]http://www.van-vliet.org/dempseywoodworking/winerack.shtml#p lans[/url]


JC


*Edited by: jcnoren *


----------



## jcnoren (Dec 5, 2005)

Me my wine storage devise had to be 1)cheap and 2)easy


If you do a search and type in the words winerack, you will see my post entitled bottled, need storage devise.I don't know how to link to my post within this forum. 


I got lots of goodsuggestions and photos.....plastic milk crates, walmart plastic tubs, crates.





JC


----------



## jcnoren (Dec 5, 2005)

????Sam's club???? Is this something limited to the states? I googled it and well....pages of differing sam's club possiblities came up.


How many bottles does one rack hold? How much does one storage rack cost? 


JC


----------



## gchill (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks to you all for your quick responce , am makeing plans to renvate a walk in closet now. again thanks ever so much.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 6, 2005)

jcnoren said:


> ????Sam's club????  Is this something limited to the states?  I googled it and well....pages of differing sam's club possiblities came up.
> 
> 
> How many bottles does one rack hold?  How much does one storage rack cost?
> ...





Kind of like Costco...you join/you buy*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## RAMROD (Dec 7, 2005)

Here is the link to Sams Club and the wine rack.


 [url]http://search.samsclub.com/eclub/search.go?BV_SessionID=_SC_ 0310299963.1133943176_CS_&amp;BV_EngineID=ccciaddgghfidjdcfk fcfkjdgoodfli.0&amp;simplesearchfor=wine+rack&amp;simpleitem type=0&amp;searchtype=simple&amp;action=search&amp;logged_in =No[/url]


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 7, 2005)

Ramrod,


Thanks for picking up my slack and answering for me.



I most appreciate it. I was one tired princess yesterday...


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 7, 2005)

If you are handy with wood....this these are the racks we built, each unit holds 24 bottles...we made them to fit our space available.






Here is the site where we got the plans..really not that difficult...but 'hubby' is handy with wood and has the tools.

http://www.ronhazelton.com/howto/wine_rack.htm 

Also found this wooden plan on a Forum....it has a small footprint and would fit into a small area....lots of cutting and nailing...but with the proper tools would be easy.
[takes awhile to download with 'dial-up']

http://hometown.aol.ca/bperez/winerack/Wine_Rack_Plan.pdf

Have fun building.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Angell Wine (Dec 7, 2005)

Nice white pine you got there.


----------



## RAMROD (Dec 8, 2005)

Any thing for the Princess!






The hand made racks look very nice also.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 8, 2005)

Where the heck is the wine?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 8, 2005)

Waldo said:


> Where the heck is the wine?



That was the day we finally finished making the racks....actually it didn't take too long, we had an assembly line going....but the sanding took awhile...I didn't think it was necessary to get that fussy.
Here's the wine.



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 12, 2005)

Great post Thor, I too, was looking for rack plans, thanks.


Thanks for the plans jc.


Archer


----------



## Fruit n Nut (Dec 12, 2005)

Great pictures, Only one problem now ....I can't decide which one


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 12, 2005)

If you don't have time or equipment to build.....Here is a Site where you can buy redi-made racks.

http://www.winerackstore.com/


*** Still looks like my Copy & Paste isn't working with these URLS.....guess you can Copy & Paste it to view it.....must be this Anti-Virus program...it interferes with lots of other things too.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## smurfe (Dec 12, 2005)

PolishWineP said:


> If you have a Sam's Club membership, we bought ours on line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think I just found the solution to my needs. Thanks for the info


Smurfe


----------



## Waldo (Dec 12, 2005)

WOW















Northern Winos said:


> Waldo said:
> 
> 
> > Where the heck is the wine?
> ...


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 12, 2005)

Boy, that Sam's club rack really holds a lot of bottles. 


Thats a lot of weight, you mightwant to tie them into the wall, somehow.


Archer


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 12, 2005)

Well Archer, good comment. You got me curious soI went downstairs for a look-see. I couldn't find any place that we attached them to the wall, but I gave them a good yank. I promise you, they aren't going anywhere. With the weight on the back they are very stable. So, no worries!


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 12, 2005)

PWP,


I'm impressed. I didn't mean to put your rack down, it just looked a little top heavy. The good part is its metal and apparently very strong. Its also moveable (That would be a bit of work to relocate all those bottles), but it could be done. You probably won't find any greater capacity for a given floorspace. I will check them out.


I have room for them upstairs, but have always been concernedthat the heat of summer wouldn't be good for my wine. The last two years, my wines have aged under the house. It gets a little cold in winter so I'm not sure which extreme is worst. No room under the house for those racks. Any thoughts about this?


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 13, 2005)

Archer,


I didn't think at all you were questioning our wine rack. It was a worthy concern. 


I don't know what I'd do without a basement. If you have to store your wines upstairs you may have to bite the energy cost to keep the temp stable. But if you don't keep them in the bottle that long you may not need to worry too much. Maybe store your long-term agers under the house. Everyone's situation is different and we often just have to punt. 


Winemaking is like football. You may fumble but there's always a chance of recovery!


----------



## peterCooper (Dec 13, 2005)

PWP said:


> Winemaking is like football. You may fumble but there's
> always a chance of recovery!



Yes, just like football. Lots of action for 3 seconds and then an age waiting 
for the next play.BUT... you don't have to wear padding and a helmet


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Dec 13, 2005)

> BUT... you don't have to wear padding and a helmet



Well.... Think back to some of the gear Stinkie has to wear at times!


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 13, 2005)

Didn't I see Stinkie wearing an aluminum foil, skull-mounted memory probe or something like that?


----------



## peterCooper (Dec 14, 2005)

I did too.
And he has his cheerleaders (palmolive)


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 14, 2005)

Hey Stinkie, show us your wine storeagefacility.


----------

